# The horrible Tatzelwurm and I/JG 3



## Schtockus (May 7, 2007)

If you noticed all the three staffeln of I/JG 3 had one and the same symbol in different colours. A dragon like creature or a snake with crocodiles head or something else of the kind. This creature is called Tatzelwurm - in other words a worm from Tutzel. Actually it was not a worm because it had two front legs. In medieval ages it had even wings and horns. Tutzelwurm was believed to live in mountain regions of Austria, Switzerland and Germany. It was a dangerous creature. It ate cows, deer, goats and noble knights. It could spit with poison or fire, and was very agile in digging tunnels. So it could dig, it could fly, it had big teeth and sharp claws. A very serious opponent to anybody who crossed it's way. 
Later on in the 19-th century Tutzelwurm became smaller. It lost wings and horns and instead of dragon's head aquired the one of a cat. But still Tutzelwurms caused a lot of trouble to farmers, attacking their pigs or hen. Though I don't understand how a cat, even a big one, can eat a pig or a cow. 
Later in the 1930-s Tutzelwurm became even smaller and lost his front legs.
Poor thing. But the dragon - like head was returned to it. At this period it became a hero of comics. And actually the way it was painted on Bfs of I/JG 3 is the one it looked like in newspapers or comics books. At this time it had one cinstant opponent - a farmer. Tutzelwurm was busy stealing apples from the farm house, ripping feathures from the tails of hens, drinking milk from the udders of farmers cows etc.  Of course farmer tried to do away with tha nasty thing, but he never succeeded. I was told that there was even a cartoon about the Tutzelwurm in pre-war years, but never had a chance to see it.
I don't know who of the pilots of I/JG 3 had enough sense of humour to choose Tutzelwurm as a symbol of three Staffeln, but it wasn't a bad choice to my mind. 
At the end of WW 2 Tutzelwurms also appeared on the planes of II/JG 1. I quess it was due to the transference of some pilots from JG 3 to JG 1. 
In 1941 "Tutzelwurms" appeared in the skies of Russia. I attach a photo of a downed Bf 109 F with the Tutzelwurm symbol. It was taken down by Lt. Vladimir Kamenjikov from 126 Fighter regiment.Most probably the badge is white or yellow making it the 1-st or the 2-nd Staffel. 
So this is the story of a nasty worm with a tendency to misbehaviour.  
It's a pity none of German flying unit sports it today.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2007)

Very nice Schtockus .Good info on it.


----------



## Schtockus (May 7, 2007)

And now - Lt. Kamenjikov and some more Tatzelwurms !


----------



## Micdrow (May 12, 2007)

Very interesting read,

Many Thanks


----------



## Chriss1958 (Jun 23, 2007)

A few more!


----------



## Chriss1958 (Jun 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes indeed, a good post.

Besides now knowing about this unit, I want to buy a pet tatzelwurm.


----------



## Chriss1958 (Jun 23, 2007)

And some more:


----------



## Chriss1958 (Jun 23, 2007)

And some Fw's:


----------



## timshatz (Jun 23, 2007)

Good info.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 24, 2007)

That's some really cool information. I didn't know any of it. I've always liked those markings.


----------



## thenelm (Jun 29, 2007)

In the late fall of 1941 I./JG 3 was re-assigned from the Russian front to Holland coast. Sometime in the mid-spring of 1942 the unit was re-designated II./JG 1. A new I./JG 3 was formed and posted to the East shortly thereafter.


----------



## Schtockus (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you for the information. That clarifies the question how the Tatzelwurm appeared on planes of another Geschwader.


----------

